# Suche Caddy++ Electrical



## demmy86 (16 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich suche für den Privaten gebrauch eine Version von Caddy,
mit Lizensschlüssel oder Dongle!
Würde mich freuen wenn mit jemand so etwas anbieten könnte!

MfG demmy86


----------



## Homer79 (16 März 2009)

Hallo, 

z.B. bei Conrad: Artikel-Nr.: 957516 - 62
oder Amazon oder wolltest Du es umsonst haben?

Ich hab noch ne ältere Version, aber die ist glaub ich auf 50 seiten oder so beschränkt.


----------



## demmy86 (16 März 2009)

HI homer!

Das Caddy das du meinst is von Sybex software.

Das Caddy welches ich meine is von IGE + XAO.

www.ige-xao.de

Ich bin durchaus dafür bereit etwas zu bezahlen! 

MfG
demmy86


----------



## Hermann (16 März 2009)

wenns nur für privat ist reicht doch evtl auch die demoversion, kann glaub ich alles, druckt nur in die mitte ein schullizenez, im hintergrund


----------



## demmy86 (17 März 2009)

ja schon! aber man kann nicht genug seiten erstellen und auch nicht speichern soweit ich weiß!
und das is auch nix halbes und nix ganzes! Ich möcht schon eine vollwertige version haben, da ich einiges zu erstellen habe!
und es auch anständig dokumentieren und abspeichern will ohne irgendwelche einschrenkungen!

deswegen frag ich ob jemand ne version daheim hat die er nicht mehr braucht und mir evtl. verkaufen würde! 

grüße


----------

